# I&D of paronychia



## DebiMax

Which CPT code would you use for I&D of paronychia:
10060 or 26010?

Thanks,


----------



## risper61@gmail.com

*I&D*



DebiMax said:


> Which CPT code would you use for I&D of paronychia:
> 10060 or 26010?
> 
> Thanks,



I would use 10060. If you look this code up it's Incision & Drainage of abscess and it lists paronychia in parenthesis.


----------



## Guada

risper61@gmail.com said:


> I would use 10060. If you look this code up it's Incision & Drainage of abscess and it lists paronychia in parenthesis.



I totally agree with CPT 10060 and I do remember this being on the study guide for the ENT exam.


----------

